# Talk Classical Performs Cage



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's an idea. It might not work but that's why it's good.

I read a reference (of many) to the fact that you can buy Cage's 4'33'' online and I thought it might be fun for us to exchange recordings of our _own_ performances of the piece. Set whatever microphone you have - be it professional, phone or computer - to record for 4 minutes and 33 seconds, and then upload the results either as a video or sound file.

Of course, you can interpret the parameters of the piece however you like. Personally, I thought about this because I hoped (though I don't know) that the available recordings of 4'33'' are _not_ blank sound files because I think the piece should not be about silence, it should be about ambient sound. So capture what you want! It's only as boring as you make it. 

I'm going to do mine tomorrow because it's late now and it's a little _too_ quiet for my performance...


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Great idea. Here's the score for anyone interested. $5, but free to look inside and only 2 pages. The reviews on that page are really inspiring.

http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/title/4-33-sheet-music/1008430


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

*Performance #1*
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0ZrvtJoNpVV

One take. No edits. No manipulation except waiting for daytime. No sounds produced or influenced by me.

*Credits*

One unidentified stranger
One rabbit
A bushful of birds


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

That's such an intriguing, nuanced performance. Either the rabbit has a blender or it is some kind of cyber-bunny. But it really it really highlights some of the key themes of the work.

Apologies for my submission, my microphone is pretty poor I think.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1IPNm5RTHWi

I probably shouldn't comment on the details of the recording other than that seems unCagian to not let the music simply stand for itself. Although I would say I feel slightly drunk for no clear reason, perhaps a combination of ghost stories, suspicious guacamole and avant-garde opera which I am digesting at the moment.


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

Wonderful - a much more subtle performance! Always the ethereal suggestion of music never quite there, and serious tension for the earphone user who ramps up the volume and worries about sudden crashes of noise.


----------

